# Everything Topping for Bagels



## Babs7 (May 11, 2009)

I am in search of a wonderful recipe for the everything bagel? Any suggested recipes please? Thanks!!


----------



## kadesma (May 11, 2009)

Babs7 said:


> I am in search of a wonderful recipe for the everything bagel? Any suggested recipes please? Thanks!!


Are you seeking a recipe to make your own bagels or do you want a recipe for what to top an already baked bagel with?
kadesma


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 12, 2009)

Well, for the "topping" (this is for 4 bagels):


1 tablespoon dry minced onion
1 tablespoon dry minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon poppy seeds
1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds
1/2 teaspoon sesame seeds
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
Mix together the ingredients and sprinkle 1/4 of the mixture on each bagel.


For a complete step-by-step recipe you might try: The Everything Bagel


----------

